# Filtermedien auch im Bachlauf ???



## BlueLature (12. Nov. 2010)

Hallo erstmal, haben einen neuen Teich angelegt (frag mich nicht warum wir bis zum herbst gewartet haben war eher spontan da der alte Teich nur 90 cm tief war und sehr voller Laub durch die Eiche über dem Teich und wir durch zufall an eine Grosse neue Teichfolie gekommen sind haben wir entschlossen einen zu bauen soviel zu unsren Motiven ;-) )
Also unser teich ist 7 Meter lang 4 Meter breit und 170 Meter Tief .Er hat eine 80 000 Liter Filter mit einem Volumen von 330 Liter die Pumpe zieht zur zeit 6200 Liter/Stunde.Der Bachlauf ist 7 Meter lang es liegen Steine und Kies auf dem Grund des Bachlaufes also meine Frage wäre kann mann Sollte man noch andre Filtermedien ind dem bachlauf verbauen also das keine Matten rein sollten ist mir klar aber diese steine oder andre schöne dinge über eine antwort würde mich sehr freuen Danke euer BL


----------



## Wuzzel (12. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Fliltermedien auch im Bachlauf ???*

hallo BL, 

schon die Steine oder der Kies sind ja Siedlungsfläche für Bakterien und könnten somit bereits als Filtermedium bezeichnet werden. Da der Bachlauf eher der Optik dient kannst Du alles was Dir gefällt da auch verbauen. 
Klaro... matten oder HelX würd normal wahrscheinlich keiner huebsch finden. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel 

... und viel Spaß im Forum und herzlich Willkommen.


----------



## MadDog (12. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Fliltermedien auch im Bachlauf ???*

Hallo Blue Lature, erst einmal ein :willkommen.

Ich habe mir dieses Jahr auch einen Bachlauf vom Filter zu meinem Teich angelegt. 
Der Bachlauf ist ca. 9 m lang, ca. 80 cm breit und im Schnitt 30 cm tief. Ich habe den Boden des Bachlauf komplett mit Kies (Körnung 16-32) ausgefüllt. Zusätzlich habe ich div. Pflanzen wie (__ Bachbunge, Teichschachtelhalm, __ Quellmoos, div. __ Binsen) im Bachlauf angepflanzt.
Außerdem habe ich einige größere Bruchsteine und alte Holzstämme zur Dekoration verwendet.
Ich laß mich mal überraschen, wie der nächstes Jahr aussieht.

Gruß Frank


----------



## archie01 (13. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Fliltermedien auch im Bachlauf ???*



BlueLature schrieb:


> Also unser teich ist 7 Meter lang 4 Meter breit und 170 Meter Tief




Hallo
Dann hast du wohl eine Miniabbildung vom Baikalsee gebaut 
Da würde ich dann eher Seeforellen als Kois einsetzen. Nur die Reinigung des Bodengrundes stelle ich mir sehr schwierig vor :smoki

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Vechtaraner (13. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Fliltermedien auch im Bachlauf ???*

Hallo
Im Bachlauf an sich werden sich ohne weiteres auch Bakterien ansiedeln die der Wasserklärung dienen.Mit einer entsprechenden Struktur wie etwas Kies oder Lavabruch als Bodengrund oder Inseln im Bachlauf  würde die Anzahl sicher ansteigen lassen,und somit die Wasserqualität verbessern bzw. unterstüzend wirken.Die Durchfußgeschwindigkeit/ Strömung sollte dabei aber nicht zu hoch sein.
Gruß Juergen
PS: eine gute Alternative ist auch Aquaclay


----------



## gartenfex (13. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Fliltermedien auch im Bachlauf ???*

Hallo BL 
Hezlich willkommen bei den Teichverrückten.
Eine möglichkeit, zusätzlich reinigungsleistung zu erzielen ist, Zeolithgestein einzubringen. Ich habe dieses Mineral bei uns am "Quelltopf" unseres Baches eingebaut. Es hat eine sehr hohe porösität und damit eine sehr hohe bakterienbesiedlungsdichte. Ausserdem werden bestimmte Stoffe ( Phosphor, Nitrat) durch physikalische vorgänge in dem Mineral gebunden. Wenn das Mineral gesättigt ist, kann es entweder als Dünger im garten verwendet werden oder regenriert  und wiederverwendet werden.

Herzlichst Sepp


----------



## BlueLature (13. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Fliltermedien auch im Bachlauf ???*

Erstmal danke für die Herzliche Begrüssung ok schön das mit Bachlauf so möglich wäre habt ihr noch Tips für den Newbee für Pflanzen im Teich sowie Bachlauf (nicht das die koi`s die Pflanzen alle abgrassen) habe schon im I-Net Schöne schwimmde Teich Insel gesehen sind diese aus eurer sicht zu empfehlen oder eher nicht wenn gibt es alternativen dazu


----------



## MadDog (13. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Filtermedien auch im Bachlauf ???*

Hey Blue Lature,

betreff der Schwimminsel - schau dir mal den folgenden Link an.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4886/?q=schwimminsel

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Pendulum (13. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Filtermedien auch im Bachlauf ???*



BlueLature schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal, haben einen neuen Teich angelegt (frag mich nicht warum wir bis zum herbst gewartet haben war eher spontan da der alte Teich nur 90 cm tief war und sehr voller Laub durch die Eiche über dem Teich und wir durch zufall an eine Grosse neue Teichfolie gekommen sind haben wir entschlossen einen zu bauen soviel zu unsren Motiven ;-) )
> Also unser teich ist 7 Meter lang 4 Meter breit und 170 Meter Tief .Er hat eine 80 000 Liter Filter mit einem Volumen von 330 Liter die Pumpe zieht zur zeit 6200 Liter/Stunde.Der Bachlauf ist 7 Meter lang es liegen Steine und Kies auf dem Grund des Bachlaufes also meine Frage wäre kann mann Sollte man noch andre Filtermedien ind dem bachlauf verbauen also das keine Matten rein sollten ist mir klar aber diese steine oder andre schöne dinge über eine antwort würde mich sehr freuen Danke euer BL



Hallöchen ihr Teichliebhaber, bin mit BL am  selben Teich am Werkeln 
Finde die Idee mit den filternden Pflanzen im Bachlauf  sehr gut, werden das auch umsetzen, evt auch lavagestein 

da unser Teich ja ein Koi Teich werden soll  ist dieser auch so gebaut, sprich: steile wände und wenig Stellmöglichkeiten für TeichPflanzen, deshalb werden wir wohl eine, wenn  nicht sogar 2 Teichinseln einbringen müssen. 

Frage 1: Welche "FilterPflanzen" eignen sich  außerdem  noch für den Bachlauf?
Frage 2: Welche Pflanzen verwendet man speziell in Koi Teichen ohne das sie abgefressen werden und welche auf keine Fall weil sie z.b. giftig sind?

Vielen Dank für die Antworten 

Sind noch  nicht fertig, uns fehlen noch  reichlich Findlinge für die randbefestigung und haben leider noch sehr trübes wasser..  

LG Christian


----------



## BlueLature (13. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Filtermedien auch im Bachlauf ???*

Also Danke erstmal an Mad Dog sehr schöne Idee die sich auch toll umsetzten lässt hier sind noch ein paar Fotos von unserem Teich in kleinen schritten seit dem Wasser einlass bis jetzt Gestern wie Christian gesagt haben leider noch nich genug grosse steine für den Rand über kommentare und Verbesserungsvorschläge würde ich mich sehr freuen Lg BL


----------



## Dodi (14. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Filtermedien auch im Bachlauf ???*

Moin BL - ein Vorname wäre echt nett! 
Moin Christian!

:willkommen bei den Teich-:crazy!
Wenn ich Euch richtig verstehe, habt Ihr im Teich selbst kaum Möglichkeiten, Pflanzen einzubringen, d. h. Ihr seid auf den Bachlauf als Pflanzenbereich angewiesen.
Schaut mal in unser Lexikon (Sumpfpflanzen), da werdet Ihr viele Pflanzen finden, die sich dort unterbringen lassen. Ich selbst habe z. B. __ Bachbunge und __ Brunnenkresse im Bachlauf, die fühlen sich dort richtig wohl.  

Was mir aufgefallen ist, das der Bachlauf von BL teilweise sehr schmal ist, so das wenig Pflanzmöglichkeiten gegeben sind. Die Pflanzen sollen ja den Wasserdurchfluss ja auch nicht total abbremsen. Warum habt Ihr den nicht ein wenig breiter gemacht?  

Wie wollt Ihr die Randgestaltung beim Bachlauf/Teich machen? Die Folie muss auf jeden Fall "verschwinden", sonst wird sie brüchig! 
Achtet bei der Randgestaltung auch darauf, das es eine Kapillarsperre gibt, sonst zieht es Euch über kurz oder lang Wasser aus dem Teich. Ich empfehle Euch eindringlich die Lektüre unseres Basiswissens, was Ihr in meiner Signatur findet.

 BL: Bitte verwende beim Schreiben doch mehr Punkte und neue Sätze/Absätze.
Es liest sich einfacher und animiert eher zum Antworten.  Danke!


----------



## Olli.P (14. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Filtermedien auch im Bachlauf ???*

Hallo ihr zwei

und 

:willkommen bei den Teich - :crazy

Wir haben z.B. aus der NG Ufermatte individuell selbst gefertigte Pflanztaschen am Teich untergebracht. 

Einfach passend zurecht schneiden und dann mit doppelter 10Kg Angelschnur zusammen Nähen.


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Filtermedien auch im Bachlauf ???*

Hallo ihr beiden,
zwecks Pflanzen hatte ich mal über das Forum nette Zusammenstellungen von Teichpflanzen gefunden, die als Nährstoffzehrer interessant sind. Das gab ein nicht ganz komplettes Bild, aber schon mal ein paar Ideen:
Anhang anzeigen Repopflanzen.pdf.
Die Übersicht ist recht unvollständig, und in den Weiten des www in dieser Form mehrfach zu finden (Stichwort: Repopflanzen, bzw. Reposition und Pflanzen).
Diese Mitglieder sind weitaus effektiver als ein paar Füllkörper. Beim Werner gibt es eine Pflanzenliste, die (in Prosa) noch mehr Informationen bietet. 
Je größer das Bachlauf-Volumen und die zugehörige Pflanzenfläche, um so besser die Filterwirkung. Der Vorteil zum reinen pflanzenlosen "Biofilter": alle (überschüssigen) Nährstoffe werden aus dem Wasser gezogen, ohne Teilwasserwechsel, oder Schmutzwasserablaß... .
Der Nachteil. so ein Teichgarten ist nicht klein, und muss erst mal gebaut werden, und braucht Pflege....
Die richtige Kombi wird jeder für sich selbst schon finden.


----------



## Pendulum (15. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Filtermedien auch im Bachlauf ???*



Olli.P schrieb:


> Hallo ihr zwei
> 
> und
> 
> ...



eine sehr gute Idee, vielen Dank! 

Danke, kurzhals   diese Listen sind sehr sehr hilfreich! Werden den Bachlauf wohl so ändern das dort genügend Pflanzen Platz finden. Müssen mal sehen wie wir das machen weil die durchflussgeschwindigkeit im Bachlauf recht hoch ist  

lg Christian


----------



## BlueLature (19. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Filtermedien auch im Bachlauf ???*

Hallo erstmal und danke für die Herzliche Begrüssung. Habe wieder mal ein paar Bilder gemacht und würde, gerne eure meinung dazu hören (lesen). Haben den bachlauf verbreitert, zum ende hin und in der mitte mit Ausbuchtungnen für die Pflanzen. Die aber erst nächtes Jahr gepflanzt werden,ist ja schon zu kalt.Bilder des Bachlaufes werden, denke ich heute nachgereicht sowie der ein  oder andre Stein sowie Kiess.mfg Tim


----------



## Digicat (19. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Filtermedien auch im Bachlauf ???*

Servus Christian & BL

Herzlich Willkommen



			
				RKurzhals schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Werner gibt es eine Pflanzenliste ....


Bitte schön .... Anhang anzeigen Interaktive Teichpflanzenliste.xls
und hier die in Prosa gehaltenen Erklärungen 

Wie Dodi schon angemerkt .... die Folie würde ich auf alle Fälle verstecken, aus genannten Gründen ... ob da diese Bruchsteine optimal sind , hätte auf alle Fälle Vlies darunter gelegt, als Schutz für die Folie oder besser gleich Ufermatte, die sich mit Ufersaat auch noch bepflanzen läßt.
*Achtung:* Aber nie über den Scheitelpunkt des Wall`s legen sonst zieht Euch das Vlies/Ufermatte, wie ein Docht das Wasser aus dem Teich.

Wenn sich noch eine Möglichkeit bietet, würde ich den Bachlauf nicht in gerader Linie gestalten, sondern in Form von Mäandern ... Frei nach Viktor Schauberger.
Verbessert nicht nur die Filterwirkung durch eine geringere Fließgeschwindigkeit, sondern bietet auch bessere Möglichkeiten zur Ansiedelung von Amphibien und Insekten.

Zur Bepflanzung im Teich:
Wasserschwertlilien haben einige Koikichis in Ihren Teichen gepflanzt und werden von den Koi nicht angeknabbert ... Stellvertretend hier ein Link vom User "Manni61".
Schwimminseln sind wie schon angeraten auch eine gute Möglichkeit, besser allerdings sind Pflanztaschen, die man auch statt dem Vlies/Ufermatten gleich mit den Bruchsteinen fixieren kann.
Wie Ihr seht, es gibt sehr viele Möglichkeiten ... laßt Eure Kreativität spielen  ....

Abschließend zu Eurer Frage nach einem Filtermedium im Bachlauf .....
Generell würde ich nix von __ Hel-X oder Sonstigen im Bachlauf einbauen ... macht nur viel Arbeit und ist nicht so Effektiv wie in einer Filtertonne etc..
Wenn der Bachlauf geschickt angelegt ist, kann man es sich ersparen


----------

